# Insulation Tester (megger) for sale



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2016)

Here it is.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/222269920410?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2016)

"My leaving the business is your gain".  What business are you leaving?


----------



## cda (Oct 5, 2016)

ICE said:


> "My leaving the business is your game".  What business are you leaving?




Shhhhh!


----------



## ICE (Oct 5, 2016)

Maybe his modeling career took off....or was it just his clothes.

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/threads/fart-filtering-underwear.13402/


----------



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2016)

ICE said:


> "My leaving the business is your gain".  What business are you leaving?


working as an electrician which happened a long time ago


----------

